# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  تابع .. صور الموكب والجمهور داخل الإستاد ...

## Deimos

*صور الإستعدادات قبل التحرك ...

عبدالعظيم - عبدالعزيز




عبدالعزيز - عبد العظيم - أواب - إمام أباتي ( من اليمين إلي الشمال )

*

----------


## Deimos

*صور الإستعدادات قبل التحرك ...

عبدالعظيم - عبدالعزيز




عبدالعزيز - عبد العظيم - أواب - إمام أباتي ( من اليمين إلي الشمال )

*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## مرهف

*متعة والله
ننتظر باقي الصور لنسوح معكم
الله يحفظكم في حلكم وترحالكم
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*متعة والله
ننتظر باقي الصور لنسوح معكم
الله يحفظكم في حلكم وترحالكم
...

*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*أواب محمد في النقل المباشر



إمام أباتي


إنضمام صفوة المايقوما الأخ مصعب عجب بسيارته للموكب


*

----------


## Deimos

*أواب محمد في النقل المباشر



إمام أباتي


إنضمام صفوة المايقوما الأخ مصعب عجب بسيارته للموكب


*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*سكواها24


*

----------


## Deimos

*سكواها24


*

----------


## Deimos

*صور الموكب بشارع المعونة




*

----------


## Deimos

*صور الموكب بشارع المعونة




*

----------


## Deimos

*



بحري المظلات - عبدالعظيم حاج عمر يحمس الجماهير ويحثهم علي مؤازرة الزعيم


*

----------


## Deimos

*



بحري المظلات - عبدالعظيم حاج عمر يحمس الجماهير ويحثهم علي مؤازرة الزعيم


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مريخاب
احبكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مريخاب
احبكم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إمام والنقل المباشر



أواب يستعين بقارورة في مواجهة حرارة الجو


*

----------


## Deimos

*إمام والنقل المباشر



أواب يستعين بقارورة في مواجهة حرارة الجو


*

----------


## Deimos

*بحري السوق المركزي






*

----------


## Deimos

*بحري السوق المركزي






*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*إنضمام موكب لجنة تعبئة دار المريخ بقيادة المشجعين أبوشاكوش والجعلي لموكب مريخاب أون لاين بالمحطة الوسطي بحري






*

----------


## Deimos

*إنضمام موكب لجنة تعبئة دار المريخ بقيادة المشجعين أبوشاكوش والجعلي لموكب مريخاب أون لاين بالمحطة الوسطي بحري






*

----------


## Deimos

*

الموكب أمام الإذاعة الرياضية fm104




*

----------


## Deimos

*

الموكب أمام الإذاعة الرياضية fm104




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*الرياضية 104 تجري لقاء علي الهواء مع الحبيب عبدالعظيم والمشجعين أبو شاكوش والجعلي






*

----------


## Deimos

*الرياضية 104 تجري لقاء علي الهواء مع الحبيب عبدالعظيم والمشجعين أبو شاكوش والجعلي






*

----------


## Deimos

*عبدالعظيم حاج عمر يتحدث إلي الإذاعة الرياضية ويدعو الجماهير إلي الحضور المبكر والتشجيع المتواصل ويحذر من الإنفلات والتصرفات الإنفعالية ...







*

----------


## Deimos

*عبدالعظيم حاج عمر يتحدث إلي الإذاعة الرياضية ويدعو الجماهير إلي الحضور المبكر والتشجيع المتواصل ويحذر من الإنفلات والتصرفات الإنفعالية ...







*

----------


## Deimos

*وصول الموكب إلي إستاد المريخ وتفاعل كبير من قبل الجماهير






*

----------


## Deimos

*وصول الموكب إلي إستاد المريخ وتفاعل كبير من قبل الجماهير






*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*بتاع كاروو مركب مكنة فيراري أصر إلا يخش في نص الموكب




*

----------


## Deimos

*بتاع كاروو مركب مكنة فيراري أصر إلا يخش في نص الموكب




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*داخل النادي ... المشجع المعروف لب وخلفة مباشرة في الوسط حافظ النور وأقصي اليمين أواب محمد



رابطة الثورات الكبري



ألتراس جوارح المريخ قبل بدء المباراة


*

----------


## Deimos

*داخل النادي ... المشجع المعروف لب وخلفة مباشرة في الوسط حافظ النور وأقصي اليمين أواب محمد



رابطة الثورات الكبري



ألتراس جوارح المريخ قبل بدء المباراة


*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*



سيدو24 - إمام أباتي - عبدالعزيز24  من اليمين إلي اليسار


*

----------


## Deimos

*



سيدو24 - إمام أباتي - عبدالعزيز24  من اليمين إلي اليسار


*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*




*

----------


## Deimos

*


*

----------


## Deimos

*


*

----------


## ابولين

*روعة يا شباب ربنا يحفظكم ويمتعكم بالصحة والعافية والله حاجة جمال وكمال بيتكلم 00مية مية ياصفوة ياريتني لو اقدر اقول فيك الكلام الما انكتب يا اون لاين واعضاءك الصفوة وشباب كلة حيوية
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*روعة يا شباب ربنا يحفظكم ويمتعكم بالصحة والعافية والله حاجة جمال وكمال بيتكلم 00مية مية ياصفوة ياريتني لو اقدر اقول فيك الكلام الما انكتب يا اون لاين واعضاءك الصفوة وشباب كلة حيوية
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تم بحمد الله ...

والتحية للرائع سكواها24 والذي إلتقط جميع الصور في الموكب والإستاد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*تم بحمد الله ...

والتحية للرائع سكواها24 والذي إلتقط جميع الصور في الموكب والإستاد ...

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكووووووووووووووور
على المجهود المقدر
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكووووووووووووووور
على المجهود المقدر
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

متعة والله
ننتظر باقي الصور لنسوح معكم
الله يحفظكم في حلكم وترحالكم
...




مشكور يا زعيم ... وقد كنتم معنا متابعين ومؤازرين ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

متعة والله
ننتظر باقي الصور لنسوح معكم
الله يحفظكم في حلكم وترحالكم
...




مشكور يا زعيم ... وقد كنتم معنا متابعين ومؤازرين ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مريخاب
احبكم



ونحن نحبكم ونعتز بمعرفتكم ...

تحياتي

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مريخاب
احبكم



ونحن نحبكم ونعتز بمعرفتكم ...

تحياتي

*

----------


## ود الحلة

*بهجة بهجة 

والله الواحد ادوب ح بطعم الفوز وصاوخ العجب

الناس دي تستاهل تفرح والله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

روعة يا شباب ربنا يحفظكم ويمتعكم بالصحة والعافية والله حاجة جمال وكمال بيتكلم 00مية مية ياصفوة ياريتني لو اقدر اقول فيك الكلام الما انكتب يا اون لاين واعضاءك الصفوة وشباب كلة حيوية



تشكر كتير يا غالي ... وألف مبروك الإنتصار ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

مشكووووووووووووووور
على المجهود المقدر



تسلم يا زعامة ... :oao5:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تشكرو ياشباب على المجهود المقدر
واديكم زيادة




*

----------


## حسن عبدالباقى

*وفقكم الله دائما رافعين راسنا 
*

----------


## رشيدي

*مشكورين لهذاالعمل الجبار ودمتم لخدمة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً شباب الصفوة عمل جميل
                        	*

----------


## سكواها 24

*[QUOTE=عبدالعزيز24;254113]تم بحمد الله ...

والتحية للرائع سكواها24 والذي إلتقط جميع الصور في الموكب والإستاد ...
[/QUOTE


مشكور أخي عبدالعزيز لا كن هذه مجرد  قطره في بحر انجازاتكم ودائما إلي الامام إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------

